# Another 1936 Motorbike



## ballooney (Mar 20, 2022)

I have another 36 Motorbike to build up.  Got the frame cleaned up…just scored the proper double drop wheel set so should have everything I need aside from time. Ha ha.   Here is the start.


----------



## Maskadeo (Mar 20, 2022)

That tank will be harder to find!  😛


----------



## 1817cent (Mar 20, 2022)

Gills or no?


----------



## Maskadeo (Mar 20, 2022)

No gills


----------



## ballooney (Mar 20, 2022)

Got a quick ride in on my road bike, did some yard work and squeezed another hour of bike time.  I usually add the tank last but on this build up I couldn't wait.  Looks killer!  Still need a set of double drop 35-36 profile wheels...thought I had a set lined up but 24".  Ugh!








Cheers!  Thanks Mike (@Maskadeo)...




Double vision...


----------



## Maskadeo (Mar 20, 2022)

The mug is a nice touch!


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Mar 20, 2022)

Super clean Motorbikes Brother 😎👍


----------

